# Standard Life closing index tracker funds - Take action if your pension is with them



## SPC100 (28 Feb 2012)

I was advising people to use standard life PRSA for the past few years for their index tracking funds.

[broken link removed]

If you don't switch funds by 24th may, they will switch funds for you!

Full details here
[broken link removed]

Thanks to Gerard Sheehy for pointing this out.

For me, I'm back to the drawing board to search for the cheapest index tracking approach again - see my new thread.


----------



## Spinner2 (5 Apr 2012)

*Index funds*

AXA have index funds at 50bps.


----------



## SPC100 (13 Apr 2012)

Thanks Spinner2.

Do you know if you can access their index funds via their PRSA?


----------



## LDFerguson (21 Apr 2012)

I don't think Axa offer a PRSA.  I suspect that the lowest-cost source of index-tracking funds in a PRSA may be a Davy self-directed PRSA if you can can get the required ETFs at <0.25%, as the Davy charge is 0.75%.  

Otherwise, Irish Life have index-tracking funds as an option on their PRSA at 1%.


----------

